# Sitzhöhe XC Hardtail vs. Rennrad



## abbath (11. März 2007)

Wollte mal wissen wie sich bei euch die Sitzhöhe (Mitte Tretlager bis OK Sattel) von XC Hardtail zu Rennrad verhält!?
Bei mir ist der Sattel am MTB bisher knapp 2cm tiefer.

Gibt es sowas wie eine Formel (am RR Schrittlänge mal 0,88) fürs MTB?

Bitte nicht den Ferse "Trick"...


----------



## CyloC (11. März 2007)

Ich habe mir die Sitzhöhe wie auf dem Renner eingestellt.
Das Gleiche mit dem Abstand von Lenker => Sattel.
Nur die Überhöhung habe ich um 2-3 cm "humaner" gewählt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xc-mtb (12. März 2007)

Die meisten Fahren am Renner 172,5mm Kurbeln, das musst du auch mit berücksichtigen. Pedaloberkante bis Sitzfläche sollte so ungefähr die Innenbeilänge wiedergeben.

Gruß

Matze


----------



## abbath (12. März 2007)

xc-mtb schrieb:


> Die meisten Fahren am Renner 172,5mm Kurbeln, das musst du auch mit berücksichtigen.



Nee, eben nicht. Hatte ich auch erst gedacht, aber eine Berücksichtigung der Kurbellänge bei der Einstellung der Sitzhöhe führt sonst bei der Montage längerer Kurbeln (z.B. am Zeitfahrrad) sonst nämlich zu kritisch spitzen Winkeln zwischen Ober- und Unterschenkel. Kritisch, weil der Druck auf die Kniescheibe erhöht wird.

Wie dem auch sei/Trotzdem/Und: Der Abstand Sattel- zu Pedaloberfläche liegt bei mir in beiden Fällen über der Schrittlänge: Am MTB etwa 4, am RR etwa 6cm!! 
Das finde ich jetzt gerade mal verwirrend. Da müsste ich ja eigentlich auf dem Sattel geigen wie verrückt. Ist aber nicht und wenn ich so viel tiefer sitzen würde, bekäme ich nach 10km garantiert 'nen Krampf im Beinbeuger.
Schrittlänge 101cm.
Sitzhöhe RR (Lager-OK Sattel) 89cm
Sitzhöhe MTB 87cm
Kurbel jeweils 18cm
Habe ich mir bisher keine Gedanken drüber gemacht. Heftig isses auf jeden Fall, hätte nie gedacht, dass der Abstand Pedal-Sattel (so viel) größer als die Schrittlänge ist. Zumal das ja der Fall wäre, wenn man die Sattelhöhe über das -für den Alltag durchaus gebräuchliche- Aufstellen der Ferse aufs Pedal der Fall wäre*.

Edit: *Wobei da ja auch schon die Schuhsohle hinzukommt. Also kann man bei den o.g. 4-6cm noch optimistische 2cm abziehen. Trotzdem...


----------



## FeierFox (12. März 2007)

Bei mir isses +-2mm gleich.


----------



## dubbel (12. März 2007)

warum stellst du den sattel nicht reinfach mal 2 cm höher und schaust was passiert? 



abbath schrieb:


> Edit: *Wobei da ja auch schon die Schuhsohle hinzukommt. Also kann man bei den o.g. 4-6cm noch optimistische 2cm abziehen. Trotzdem...



2 cm sind erstens viel zu viel, 
und zweitens ist da kein nennenswerter unterschied zwischen rr und mtb.


----------



## Cook (12. März 2007)

xc-mtb schrieb:


> ..... Pedaloberkante bis Sitzfläche sollte so ungefähr die Innenbeilänge wiedergeben.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Matze



Ohjee, bitte mal nachmessen: da haust du dir dein Knie gegen die Brille!
Oder meinst du bei waagerecht gestelltem Pedal...

Wenn man von Pedalachse bis Satteloberkante misst, sind das schon einige Zentimeterchen mehr als die Schrittlänge.
Im übrigen würde ich den oben erwähnten Abstand bei jedem Rad gleich machen.


----------



## abbath (12. März 2007)

Hm also Probleme hab ich nicht, fragte rein interessehalber. Finde den niedrigeren Sattel am Bike eigentlich ganz angenehm, da man so deutlich mehr Bewegungsfreiheit hat. Stichwort "aktiver Fahrstil" (ob ich den habe...   ).


----------



## prince (12. März 2007)

Hallo,
ich fahre am MTB auch 2cm niedriger als am RR! Hab auch schon mal gleich eingestellt, war am vom Gefühl her nicht das Richtige und bin dann wieder am MTB die 2cm niedriger gegangen.


----------



## nightwolf (13. März 2007)

Bei mir isses im Rahmen ueblicher Messungenauigkeit (=Meterstab) ueberall gleich 

LG ... Wolfi


----------



## mete (13. März 2007)

Bei mir auch (mit Anpassung an die Kurbellänge), warum sollte man da auch einen Unterschied machen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xcbiker88 (13. März 2007)

xc-mtb schrieb:


> Die meisten Fahren am Renner 172,5mm Kurbeln, das musst du auch mit berücksichtigen. Pedaloberkante bis Sitzfläche sollte so ungefähr die Innenbeilänge wiedergeben.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Matze



Ist totaler schwachsinn ! Die kurbeln sollten bei beiden rädern gleich lang sein und die sitzhöhe sollte auch identisch sein


----------



## M.E.C.Hammer (13. März 2007)

Auch wenn du es nicht hören willst, ich mache den Hackentrick und fahre damit sehr gut. Somit sollte auch der Abstand bei RR und MTB ziemlich gleich sein.


----------

